# New Nikkor 85mm f/1.4 G sample pics and video



## supraman215 (Sep 4, 2010)

no I can't afford one. but someone else can.

Photography, Lightroom & Digital Camera How To &#8212; FroKnowsPhoto  Nikon 85 F1.4 AFS Hands On


----------



## kundalini (Sep 4, 2010)

Dayumm, I was just looking yesterday at swapping out my 1.8 for a 1.4D.  Hmmm.  $1700 is a bit hard to swallow though.


----------



## boomer (Sep 4, 2010)

I just noticed that on my youtube subscription update! Awesome video/pictures! I would kill for that lens.

Jared rules lol


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 4, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> no I can't afford one. but someone else can.
> 
> Photography, Lightroom & Digital Camera How To  FroKnowsPhoto Nikon 85 F1.4 AFS Hands On


 
That looks like a really nice lens.

It is probably even better than the Canon 85 1.2 overall. As I explained in my impressions thread for it, the lens has numerous problems. The 2 biggest being the CA issues it has, and the very slow and inaccurate autofocus.

I am guessing the Nikon 85 1.4G doesn't have these problems. But in its own ways the Canon 85 1.2 is a cool lens.

/jealous


----------



## el_shorty (Sep 4, 2010)

That lens is in my wish list now.
If you want to see the first wedding photos taken with the Nikkor 85mm f1.4 G, go to wedding photographer Cliff Mautner's blog.  Last month Nikon USA asked him to give this lens a field test, you can even view the high res images.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks very smooth. That was my biggest concern that they keep up the good name of the Nikkor AF 85mm f/1.4D. Looks like they did very well. I doubt it would convince a large majority of the AF owners to switch, but ... mmmmm


----------



## MrLogic (Sep 5, 2010)

85mm f/1.4 AF-S and AF-D comparison:

85mm AF-S vs AF-D - a set on Flickr


----------



## TJ K (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome to see other people support the Fro! haha. I subscribed to him when he had like his 2nd video i found him by accident but his videos are just awesome. 

I think i want primes now haha and I've wanted an 85 1.4 forever if only money grew on trees


----------



## supraman215 (Sep 5, 2010)

TJ K said:


> Awesome to see other people support the Fro! haha. I subscribed to him when he had like his 2nd video i found him by accident but his videos are just awesome.
> 
> I think i want primes now haha and I've wanted an 85 1.4 forever if only money grew on trees



That's so funny! I saw him post on here once, started looking at his blog posts then noticed it said he lived like 4 towns over! Found out he frequents (and later found out he works at) the major photo store in our county. Met him the other day there, really nice guy.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 6, 2010)

I used the 85mm f/1.8D a few times and it's always been a great lens. The only thing I didn't like about it was the straight diaphragm blades, and the clunky AF from the 80's, but DAMN that lens is sharp. If this 85mm f/1.4 is as sharp (the 1.4D isn't), than it will eventually be in my bag. I'll rent it and test it out when pro photo gets them in. 

I with it had a petal hood.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 7, 2010)

I went to my local camera shop yesterday because of *this*. While I was there I couldn't resist the urge to try the new 85mm. Wow! is all I have to say. mind you, these were just quick grab shots under less than perfect lighting in-store.


I forgot to check the ISO setting and the first shots were at ISO800. The medium blue you see on the right side of the frame is a customer browsing the book selection about 15' away.

f/1.4, 1/320s




 


Dropped the ISO to 200, f/1.4, 1/320s.​ 


 


I focused on the right eye and the crazy thin DoF is apparent. Definitely need to stop down the lens for portraits. ​ 


 


This lens is now on top of my wish list.​


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 7, 2010)

nothin' like fast primes! That's why i'm going to do 24 1.4, 50 1.4, and 85 1.4 instead of the 24-70. If it's going to be in the normal range, you might as well make it interesting.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 7, 2010)

It's huge compared to my f/1.8, even without the hood on.  It will be tagged as 'Stumpy' once in my bag.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't like the mechanical vignetting the new G-model lens shows at wide apertures on FX...it produces those cat's eye-shaped OOF highlights quite noticeably. They look like footballs. The earliest sets of pictures from this lens showed some disturbing bokeh.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 8, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I don't like the mechanical vignetting the new G-model lens shows at wide apertures on FX...it produces those cat's eye-shaped OOF highlights quite noticeably. They look like footballs. The earliest sets of pictures from this lens showed some disturbing bokeh.


pretty sure both the 85D's do that too. However this new one is slightly creamier though, which is good. 

funny thing is, i _think_ the 70-200 VRII is _still_ sharper in the center at f/2.8 and 85mm than this new one(!)

Insane what zooms have done in the past 15 years...


----------



## MrLogic (Oct 25, 2010)

SLRgear's review:


> *Conclusion*
> 
> So this is a tough one.
> 
> ...




full review:

Nikon Lens: Primes - Nikon 85mm f/1.4G AF-S Nikkor - SLRgear.com!


----------



## ghache (Oct 25, 2010)

Sw1tchFX said:


> nothin' like fast primes! That's why i'm going to do 24 1.4, 50 1.4, and 85 1.4 instead of the 24-70. If it's going to be in the normal range, you might as well make it interesting.


 

I was using my 50mm 1.8 in studio all the time and im still using it. 

but since i started shooting models on locations i quickly found out its limitation.
Depending on the location and the space you have to work with. Climbing in rocks, near waterfalls, standing on a hill, its really nice to be able to change focal range quickly.

Lets say 1/3 of the time i needed less than 50mm and the other 1/3 i needed more than 50mm. I dont see myself swaping lens all the time in at a location shoot with a model.


I rented the 24-70 and GOD i love to work in that focal range (on a crop sensor). i felt in love again haha


----------

